# power head sizing



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm thinking of adding a power head or two to my 125 to see if it'll stop poop from settling. If I were to get two, what gph would I use?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I use two 700 gph on the left pane facing the right side of the tank on an alternating controller and a 500 gph on the other side in the back pane facing the front pane on constant. It's a 6 foot 125.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

Is one enough? I'm setting up a 125 hap/peacock. I'd like to create some more movement but just enough to keep stuff from settling. I assume the gph ratings are gallons per hour, but is there a standard calculation?


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Well Mr Bryant if you find a chart I sure would like to read it, I have discussed this very topic for my 800G build and I have yet to find any chart for designing water flow. Next is to visit the Reef Tank sites to see what these guys are doing..............Water movement is essential for them for many reasons, they will for sure be more educated about this then anyone on this site I am sure.

As far as GPH yes that is Gallons per Hour.

My current set-up does not have any internal heads and neither will my 800G (But) the concept and the formula that the Reef guys use I will do the same. Because I use a 20 x turn over ratio in my tank, I am discharging at one end of the 150 to the other and I really dont have much settling or collection anywhere in the tank...............Easy to do on a 18" deep tank. I might not have any issue's following the same rule of thumb on the 36" wide tank, accept 800G x 20 changeover per hour is 16,000 gallons per hour.................This isnt feasible without having to add a chiller. I really dont want to run a chiller if I dont have to so I am going to drop my 20 times an hour down to 13 x per hour to eliminate 2 pumps which based of the thermal transfer data I have from a pump MFG will keep me from having to run a chiller.

My recommendation to you is Buy 2 different GPM power heads, try 1 for a day and see what it does, and if it doesnt work put the other one in its place and see what happens. These are cheap and to much if placed properly isnt a determent by any means.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I use this chart as a starting point:
http://www.hydor.com/eng/prodotti-tecni ... ia-evo.php


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

that is pretty helpful CG. I'm inferring that these are equipment meant to run in intervals, not full time?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I leave mine running 24/7, which I believe is the standard practice. There are controllers that have pulse settings to create waves, alternating timers for multiple powerheads, as well as options to cut the power during feeding time. While interesting, I think those features would entertain me more than benefit my fish.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

ok then, I'm almost there. Is one adequate or do I need one on both ends of the tank pushing different ways?

Gizmos, yes we love gizmos..


----------



## Rare7 (Dec 31, 2014)

> Gizmos, yes we love gizmo


Maxspect gyre wavemaker is nice for the big tanks. :thumb:


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm going to try a Sicce Voyager 3.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Rare7 said:


> > Gizmos, yes we love gizmo
> 
> 
> Maxspect gyre wavemaker is nice for the big tanks. :thumb:


I went and checked these out and thank you for posting this, I bought 2 of these last night EXACTLY what I was looking for!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Not to sound condescending, but doesn't a spray bar accomplish the same thing? At ~$300 maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

GTZ conceptionally yes, However unless your spray bar had educ-tor nozzles on them they physically can not move as much water because of spacing. Look at it this way, if you have 5 guys running in a strait line spaced 3 ft apart, there are gaps between them, now in that same space put 10 guys.The Maxspect creates a complete wall, and not a jet of water, this is much more effective, besides is $300.00 at the end of the day if it relieves me 10 minutes a week in maint it is well worth it too me.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't see how it can make that much of a difference eductor nozzle or not. To continue your runners analogy, to a point, it will be different, however those guys spaced 3 feet apart aren't going to remain that distance apart for long. The output from the spray bar holes will quickly spread and, I think, create a similar wall of water. At least that's been my experience using one with an FX5. I don't mean to diminish your purchase, perhaps they do work better. I'm just always looking for the cheaper alternative for myself and others. I agree, cutting down on maintenance is where it's at, I vacuum/stir my substrate once a year.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok

Well its all in the details my man, try vacuum/stirring the substrate 1 time a year on a 800 gallon tank with a spray bar....................Good luck with that. Its like putting a Small block chevy out of a 73 truck in it, Is it fast............sure its fast, now take that same car and put a top fuel blower motor in it............its a rocket ship. The spray bar is the Vega with the Small block, the Gyre is the top fuel powered Vega..............I take the Gyre............Not into cheap here (Good thing about doing it cheap is, You get to do it more often), I am into as close to perfection as possible.

But too each is own, like I said they are $300.00 not $3000.00!


----------



## Rare7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Kind of like a spray bar, but just not like a spray bar. LoL. This is not the same as a spray bar and that's coming from someone who owned a few big ehiem 2260. These were made for reef aquarium and to cut down on the amount of power heads they use. 800gallons is a big tank.


----------



## Rare7 (Dec 31, 2014)

BDASTRK,

All you got to do is wait for "Mindstream Aquarium Monitoring System" to come out. :drooling: If ever... opcorn: Look that up


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

That is pretty slick!

Thanks, got that one down loaded. I bought all the filtration systems, Lighting, and now am working on the design stages of the auto fill system with chemical injection for treating the water as it fills. I design Industrial painting systems for a living, and will be using our S.S. flow meters and dosing valves which I can control up to 1 CC at a time.

This will be final tank build, it will be located in our formal dining room............its a 12' L x 36" deep x 36" tall


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Rare7 said:


> Kind of like a spray bar, but just not like a spray bar. LoL. This is not the same as a spray bar and that's coming from someone who owned a few big ehiem 2260. These were made for reef aquarium and to cut down on the amount of power heads they use.


I still maintain that my spray bar moves more water internally for ~$15 than a $300 wave maker.
Check the water clarity before it kicks in, then take a look when the camera pans down below the water level. Even at 6 feet, I think it would move more water.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Not even close

If you compare your video to theirs this is a night and day difference and you are moving 18" and they are moving the water 48" in the demo and there's is rolling the water from the top all the way to the bottom and it is returning to its point of origin. Now is your effective................To a certain degree yes, does it compare..............not even close.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

If a Spray Bar could do this I certainly wouldnt need to have bought a couple of these. It isnt like a spray bar is hard to make.


----------



## Rare7 (Dec 31, 2014)

GTZ said:


> Rare7 said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of like a spray bar, but just not like a spray bar. LoL. This is not the same as a spray bar and that's coming from someone who owned a few big ehiem 2260. These were made for reef aquarium and to cut down on the amount of power heads they use.
> ...


Bud, if you are happy with your $15 investment & also a powerhead in there thats awesome. I do see big difference from an 
aesthetics, size, and movement. ( I dont want a long spray across my aquarium) Different strokes for different folks. You are not showing me anything that i dont know. Like i said, i had 2 monster filters that used to run my big aquarium. These were made for saltwater tanks which needs more water movement than fresh. Dont make this into a debate about the cost and what you think when you haven't even tried the product.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Rare7

I think it all has to do with a frame of mind, with most people a Hobby is something they generally do as cheap as possible, and there is nothing wrong with that if you dont have the $ to do it right. This is where you get the DIY guys which I totally dig, as a guy who builds custom cars and motorcycles as my main hobby, I can truly appreciate the DIY to a certain respect. here is the problem I tend to have with them..............they have A$$ it most of the time.

Now I am not saying the spray bar is 1/2 a$$ed, but it truly is a poor mans system that performs I would say at 10% of the effectiveness compared to the Maxspect system. HOWEVER in the world of fresh water this works just fine in most cases, in my case this would work OK on the 150 Not nearly as good as the system I have now, but would be an absolute waste of time and energy on anything above a 18" wide x 24" tall tank. You can tell in the video this method DOES not circulate the tank as you can see the particles floating but not really rotating in the tank.

So this as we know is better then nothing, but not truly on the same lines as the Gyre.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

To each their own, as you guys say. Obviously what works in one tank may not work in another due to larger dimensions. I'd love to do a comparison test if someone wants to send me one of their wavemakers.


----------



## Rare7 (Dec 31, 2014)

BDASTRK got two on his way....maybe he can send one your way for scientific method for testing.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

I dont need to see anymore then I already saw, from 1 video to the other................It is crystal clear to me what works and what doesnt work for me. If your interested in doing a comparison I would suggest you actually buy one, so you can ditch the spray bar. :thumb:


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

I installed the Sicce Voyager 3 today. It is very quiet and seems to be moving the water pretty well. I just need to get it directed to the proper angle. Need to give it time to settle in and look for dead spots.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

One of these might be really cool for fish in need of fast current, but for most fresh water uses its likely going to be set pretty low... having said that I want one.. but not $300 want..


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

skurj said:


> One of these might be really cool for fish in need of fast current, but for most fresh water uses its likely going to be set pretty low... having said that I want one.. but not $300 want..


Again I disagree

I have about 4000 GPM running through Qty (2) 3/4" PVC pipes about 1" below the surface of the water running the length of my 150, the fish LOVE this current and spend a lot of time swimming in that current. There will be a desired set point for sure and not running flat out, but I almost guarantee you it wont be on the low setting.


----------



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a 125g tank also and I suggest getting several Hagen 70 power heads. You not only will move water around, but could also make effective DIY filters out of them. Check out my post below: viewtopic.php?f=30&t=216330


----------

